# brake lights stay on?



## allustrious757 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a 89 nissan 240 and for some reason my brake lights stay on after i shut off the car... and on the dash it says my e-brake is on all the time can anyone help?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

brake switch sensor is broken/missing/unplugged. There was a recent thread with part numbers. do a quick search, and you'll find it.

The ebrake uses a sensor like it, you'll have to pull apart the center console to get to it, but it's no big deal.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

check the fluid as well. Its not an ebrake light, its a brake light. It means something is up with the brakes. Yes, when the Ebrake is engaged it comes on because, something is going on with the brakes.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> check the fluid as well. Its not an ebrake light, its a brake light. It means something is up with the brakes. Yes, when the Ebrake is engaged it comes on because, something is going on with the brakes.


the 240 has two different brake lights, one for the dummy light, and the other is ebrake engaged light.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Dustin said:


> the 240 has two different brake lights, one for the dummy light, and the other is ebrake engaged light.


ah very nice, more cars need this function so this question would be asked alot less. It seems like 90% of the time, low fluid is the cause for this post.


----------



## allustrious757 (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## GTRsilvia (Aug 16, 2007)

if you mean that the brake lights on the rear stay on then it is because the sensor switch under the brake pedal has gone bad or there is something broke....mine did the same thing... i changed the switch and that solved the problem...


----------



## allustrious757 (Jan 4, 2007)

YEAH I TRIED TO FIND THE SENSOR... is it located on the brake pedal? is there one on the e brake? i have to pull my e brake all the way up to get it to engage... it is about time for new pads... could that be the problem?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

it's located above the brake pedal. follow the pedal up, and you'll see it.


----------



## allustrious757 (Jan 4, 2007)

THANX THAT WAS IT A LIL RUBBER THING ON THE BRAKE PEDAL


----------



## DALAZ68 (Aug 4, 2007)

i had the same issue... a 1.10cents piece of green rubber was the culprit :lame:


----------

